# My Mice!



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my mice 

I want to start with my lovely boy Harvey, who sadly passed away at the beginning of January. RIP 










I've got 3 other adults, one Buck called Ron who I've just been saying is 'ginger & white' but is this recessive yellow? Or is he 'fawn & white'? I'm not good with colours 










And two does, Kimmi:










And Micetro 










Again does anyone have any idea what colours they are? Micetro has patches of darker pigment on her body like you can see on her flank in that photo.

They've both recently had litters, here are some of the older lot (all does - the bucks have all gone to their homes already):



















And I'll be keeping these two:



















Kimmi has recently had a litter of 4 does too, they're 8 days old today:










I find it interesting that the doe on the right has a different coloured rump to the rest of her, is that common? :?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, super sweet mice! and I love the name Micetro


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

very sweet


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:love1 argente Dutch :love1

You've a pretty mix of colours there! The orangies will be fawn or argente, we don't have recessive yellow in the UK. If their hairs are orange down to the skin they are fawn, if they are blue near the skin they are argente. Some of them look like they may be champagne agouti (AKA chocolate argente, pink eyed cinnamon), which are gold on top and champagne near the skin.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Kimmi and Harvey look exactly the same except for the patch on eye is on different sides


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

What if Ron's orange colour doesn't carry to the skin...but isn't blue at the base either? I had a brush around his fur today and it seems that the top half of his fur is fawn, and the bottom half/base is the same colour as the patches on Kimmi, Harvey and the young doe I shared pictures of :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Then he sounds like a champagne agouti, which is argente with the chocolate gene added. These mice are orange on top, champagne underneath 

Sarah xxx


----------

